# Neon Die off Mystery



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Here's an interesting one I have a group of 20 neons + cardinals in my SA biotope for 4 months everything going well ... the neons, not the cardinals have now all died off, one by one ... these were adult size fish about 20 mm. They have died off one by one not all at once. 

Various other tetras, cories, plecos, Apistogramma trio and adult Angels all seem fine.

Only thing I added in the last couple weeks were 4 black neons to go along with a smaller group and 4 silver tip tetras. Looks like pre-existing black neons are fine the new ones are gone.

I am thinking species specific virus ... any other ideas?


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Was there any indication that the dead neons were starving? Empty stomaches, really frail appearance, etc.?

If so, it might be because they occupy the same area in the tank as other more dominant fish which are bullying the group, which in turn the group is bullying its own in order to get enough food...


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Did the neon tetras have any signs of being sickly before they died??

Unfortunately because neons are so inbred over the years they can be quite the sickly fish, very susceptible to disease. So much in fact that they have a disease named after them.

https://www.aquascapeaddiction.com/articles/neon-tetra-disease

I'd probably cop it up to that

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

Last year I had 15 neons all die within days of each other. I noticed one with what could have been tail and fin rot so I scooped and flushed it and did a water change the remaining ones all went within days of the first with no visible symptoms.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

For years now I've found neons to just be very weak fish. I used to buy double the number I needed, just cause I knew I'd lose at least half of them (it seemed). That's why I stopped buying & keeping neons. Cardinals seem to be much stronger. Neons have been so over-bred in Asia that they are very weak genetically I believe.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the info. It's really informative. I had not considered the interbred - genetic link. Makes a lot of sense. I am putting the deaths down to some agent, probably viral coming in with the group of black neons I added a couple weeks ago. That combined with the genetic weakness mentioned makes the most sense as the fish died quickly over a short period with not a mark on them. 

I will be looking to source just cardinals in future to add the pop to that biotope tank. Anyone seen some nice ones around 15 mm size? Send me a PM or text (604) 240-096two


----------

